# What is your dream 7 string?



## Æxitosus (Apr 7, 2009)

I am guessing this has been asked before, but whatever; I want to hear what your dream 7 string guitar is, whether its a guitar that you just can't afford, a guitar they stopped making, something in your head they never made, or maybe you already own your dream guitar...tell me about it. 

My dream guitar - 
7 String fender strat with emg 707s. white body with a black pickguard. EMG locking tuners (like the ones on my 8 string) would be cool too
or something strikingly similar.
I'm pissed off though, because nobody makes it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2009)

Either a LACS Ibanez, PRS or Roter custom with following specs:

27'' scale mahogany/purpleheart 5pc neck 
Hipshot (gold) tuners
Hipshot hardtail bridge (gold)
Either a single BKP Nailbomb in the bridge, or one in the neck too
Rosewood fretboard
A single custom inlay at the 12th fret of a heart inside a cog
Sapeli mahogany body with a spruce top (or some lighter wood with a nice grain)
Either satin sandblasted black or teal


----------



## DevinShidaker (Apr 7, 2009)

as far as stock guitars go, I would love to have an Ibanez S7420FMTT

Then for customs, I would love to have a Sherman and a Hufschmid


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 7, 2009)

there are several, but a neck-thru 27" telecaster pretty much like the Carpenter T7 in Japan, only with a deeper cutaway, rounded body edges, no pickguard or electronics panel on the top, normal pickup placement, and all mahogany would be my first choice

a 27" and 24-fret Gibson style Flying-V with a thinner neck playable by a human being without monster hands

and that Hamer custom that Glenn Tipton has, there are only like 3 of it in existence, and i think he owns all 3 of them, or one of the original builders owns one too, but it's the one from the Painkiller video, it is the one and only pointy guitar that i've ever seen and gone "holy shit, i must have that"...only, y'know, 27"

and lastly, the Alexi Laiho limited edition sig (you know which one, the black one with pink stripes and inlays, oh yeah) only with, as stated repeatedly, a 27" neck, all the other specs could stay exactly the same except maybe the pickup


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Right now its a 7 string classical electro acoustic custom lol, but as far as electric goes, I'd have to say probably a JP7.


----------



## badger71 (Apr 7, 2009)

Carvin made it....and they won't make it again! Go to the Carvin Museum site and look at the DC727s and there you'll see it.....














no...not my wang...














Carvin DC727:
Mahog body w/thin layer of ebony sandwiched in between
Scalloped ebony board
custom wound pickups
1 push/pull volume/pick up selector

I'd link a pic, but I can't seem to get it to copy. http://carvinmuseum.com/playersgallery/dc727.html


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2009)

this:


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Scratch the JP7, I demand that Ibanez in a 7!


----------



## TaronKeim (Apr 7, 2009)

An 8-string archtop with fanned frets built by John Monteleone. High A to Low B.

_TJK*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2009)

gah fuck I posted the wrong one,

this is the one I meant to post, an Ibanez RG8427:


----------



## Petef2007 (Apr 7, 2009)

Basically, this in a 7 string form


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 7, 2009)

My dream guitar would be an ibanez rga 7 string with a single bride pickup, lo pro edge, quilted top (blue), maple fretboard, reversed headstock, and a single volume, with gold hardware. Kind of simple. very elegant, and ready to rock.


----------



## S-O (Apr 7, 2009)

RGA7620. Mahagony with flame maple top, blonde/natural, with BKPs

Or maybe a Conklin, done pretty much like Santiago Dobles' model.
Conklin Guitars & Basses: Santiago Dobles


----------



## kmanick (Apr 7, 2009)

A 7 string Jackson soloist with a maple board over a 3 piece maple neck with mahogany wings and quilted maple top with a honey burst stain.
Or a Rico Jr. custom that I've been thinking about.
For the time being my Carvin is pretty freaking close


----------



## techjsteele (Apr 7, 2009)

This may sound sad, but my Agile Septor 727 fits 99% spec-wise what I always wanted in a 7-string (the 1% being the stock pickups, which I will upgrade in the future).


----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 7, 2009)

a Caparison Horus HGS 7 string, with 

-the green finish on Peter Joseph's custom he had built for him
-Gold hardware
-One push/push knob for volume and pickup selector
-One mini switch for coil tap
-BKP Ceramic Warpig 7 Bridge and custom dual rail seven neck pickup(this is definitely a dream haha)
-Clean maple fretboard
-Maple neck
-Walnut body


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 7, 2009)

Got it already:


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> gah fuck I posted the wrong one,
> 
> this is the one I meant to post, an Ibanez RG8427:



I love mine but I would be a lot happier if it was neckthrough with piezos (and 27" would be nice too for certain things)

i actually hate the inlays on mine, but different strokes (well no I've gotten used to them lol)


----------



## EliNoPants (Apr 7, 2009)

techjsteele said:


> This may sound sad, but my Agile Septor 727 fits 99% spec-wise what I always wanted in a 7-string (the 1% being the stock pickups, which I will upgrade in the future).



sad nothin man, i'm jealous of you being able to get exactly what you want in a stock guitar

and if they offered that same exact guitar (and/or the Interceptor) in a V shape, i'd be pretty much in the same boat with you


----------



## techjsteele (Apr 7, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> sad nothin man, i'm jealous of you being able to get exactly what you want in a stock guitar
> 
> and if they offered that same exact guitar (and/or the Interceptor) in a V shape, i'd be pretty much in the same boat with you



I'm surprised Kurt has not released an Interceptor 7 Pro or Septor 72x spec'd guitar in a V shape yet. I think it would sell pretty well.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

^I'd love to see that.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 7, 2009)

This:





Wait, I already own that one

I currently have GAS for a Carvin 727 with an OFR. Sadly I have other priorities.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 7, 2009)

It would basically be a Hufschmid Blackdroid 7, but with a flame maple top and finished in transparent purple. Unfortunately, Huf doesn't do flame tops or finishes like that.


----------



## Anton (Apr 8, 2009)

Any Ibanez 7 baritone with a piezo system Which is a Rg2127XL or a RG7CST, and of course a Carvin with a maple neck.


----------



## charles22880 (Apr 8, 2009)

im working on one of them right now. im using a bc rich n7 widow head/neck that is maple with a sweet rosewood fretboard and im adding dunlop 6000 to it. i have a Black TRS lo-pro 7 and some dimarzios but i want to get emg 707's and a nice Wave body to go along with it. 

i have better things to spend than a $3kguitar right now, like saving up for a nice summer euro trip. hehehe


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine would have to be a custom ONI seven, perhaps finished in carbon fibre.


----------



## Harry (Apr 8, 2009)

Basically, a J Custom with Stainless steel 6100 fretwire, slight fretboard scalloping and BKP in a H-S-H Configuration would do it for me.


----------



## laurent (Apr 8, 2009)

This model is very beautiful look with his reverse headstock and reverse body.

I want to made it , i 'm working on drafting with 3D Cad.

This picture is just the beginning of my project.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 8, 2009)

A Sherman or an Ibanez LACS.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 8, 2009)

An Ibanez RG7621 / Schecter Loomis combo.
Swamp ash RGA or S body - stained dark red and tung oiled
Maple neck and fretboard - UV-esque profile, reverse Ibanez headstock, stained dark red with black logo
dark red offset inlays. 
black Dimarzio DS-7 and PAF-7, volume and toggle
black Hipshot bridge
black Sperzel locking tuners.


----------



## arktan (Apr 8, 2009)

The Xiphos. I guess i'm one of the lucky guys.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't really have a single 'dream' instrument, for the simple reason that there are so many good builders around. I aim to pick up a couple of nice ones somewhere along the line...


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 8, 2009)

Oni Custom 7

28", 27 frets
Macassar Ebony Fretboard
Australian Sycamore body
Walnut Neck
Bareknucke Ceramic War Pig calibrated set
Purpleheart top


----------



## GazPots (Apr 8, 2009)

Anton said:


> Any Ibanez 7 baritone with a piezo system Which is a Rg2127XL or a RG7CST, and of course a Carvin with a maple neck.




The 2027 and the CST are not baritones. They are both standard scale (25.5)


That would rule if they were though. 


As for me it's my J Custom but i have a dream of an 8 string RGA version of it.

Anyway, pic.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 8, 2009)

^ If its a "2027XL" then its baritone... the "XL" is a longer scale guitar than a standard 2027. Don't think its a real guitar, but he picked the right letter code thing at the end


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 8, 2009)

GazPots said:


> The 2027 and the CST are not baritones. They are both standard scale (25.5)
> 
> 
> That would rule if they were though.
> ...


 
That is gorgeous. Some of these J Customs are absolutely stunning.


----------



## powergroover (Apr 8, 2009)

dellinger 7


----------



## shotgunn (Apr 8, 2009)

About to become a reality...

I am currently designing my custom guitar. I will begin construction in 3 weeks.

It will be an RG style body, reverse headstock (more ergonomic tuning, for me anyway.), A Truly All Acess Neck Joint contoured specifically to my fretting hand. I started my design as a bolt on neck, but I have always liked neck thru. I may go that route.

Materials I will use:

Body: Basswood (nothing special but I like it)
Neck: Rock Maple (again, nothing special, but I like it)
Fretboard: Madagascar Ebony 24 frets
Scale Length: 27"

Finish: No clue yet!!!!!

Hardware:

Hardware Finish: All chrome
Bridge: Ibanez Edge Pro, or a true OFR
Tuners: Sperzel locking tuners
Nut: Locking

Electronics:

Pickups: Dimarzio Blaze Custom & Air Norton (bridge & neck)
Piezo: L.R. Baggs or GraphTech Ghost transducers
Misc: Fernandes Sustainer, GraphTech Acoustiphonic and Hexaphonic (or would it now be septiphonic?)

I am desgining and constructing it myself. I will post pics when complete.

I can't wait.

I should also mention the school where I am learning all of these guitar design and construction techniques.

www.specimenproducts.com

The Chicago School of Guitar Making. Awesome instructor Ian Schneller.

I'm off topic now I know, sorry.

shotgunn


----------



## GazPots (Apr 8, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ If its a "2027XL" then its baritone... the "XL" is a longer scale guitar than a standard 2027. Don't think its a real guitar, but he picked the right letter code thing at the end



There is no baritone 2027. There are a few baritone ibanez's but none have a piezo as stock.

The model name is just the Rg2027x (x = piezo)



If there was a baritone + piezo ibanez out there about half the users of this site would own it.


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 8, 2009)

mine is also kind of plain

the agile ghost 7 but then with string thru and a set of calibrated warpigs

Agile Hornet Pro 6 White w/ Floyd Rose w/Case at HomeOld this one as 7 would also be frikin awesome but then with string thru and bkps i already have a floyd on my ibby and its not really my cup of tea


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 8, 2009)

Im suprized no one has said


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 8, 2009)

GazPots said:


> There is no baritone 2027. There are a few baritone ibanez's but none have a piezo as stock.
> 
> The model name is just the Rg2027x (x = piezo)
> 
> ...


 
Ha, fair call... i know id be after one  So if it _were_ a baritone piezo, it would be an RG2027xXL?


----------



## GazPots (Apr 8, 2009)

Is that like a super size Rg2027?


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 8, 2009)

My dream 7 is an ESP V/SV white with stripes.

Ebony board, No inlays.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 9, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Im suprized no one has said


 
The body is groovy, but I just can't get into that headstock.


----------



## TomSmeas (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't own a 7-String myself... but that would be my dream guitar:

(Sorry for the crappy PS work )


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 16, 2009)

Ibanez LACS Destroyer 7 a la Jani Liimatainen.


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 16, 2009)

An RGA 7 with an ash body, DiMarzio's, Lime green burst with a reverse headstock, maple fretboard with offset black dots, Hipshot bridge and locking tuners, 27" scale length, a killswitch, and JEM style input jack.


----------



## Joeywilson (Apr 16, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Im suprized no one has said




^


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 16, 2009)

Oni custom:
- 28" scale
- X-jumbo frets
- 24 frets
- macassar ebony fretboard
- 1 piece walnut neck
- Schaller locking tuners
- String thru-body
- Neck thru
- Australian Sycamore body w. Spalted maple top
- Brown binding (a lightish brown)
- Bareknuckle Ceramic Warpig set
- 2 x volume and tone knobs (1 for each pickup)
- push/pull coil tap with pickup balance
- Graphtech Ghost piezo system with Acoustiphonic and Hexpander kits


I think thats it?


----------



## CapenCyber (Apr 16, 2009)

Already got it! 

See GoTM!



Now for that ENGL stack...


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 16, 2009)

^ as a 7 string


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Apr 17, 2009)

This might sound stupid but I really like the Dean RC7, or the Schecter Loomis...once again being left'handed sucks...


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 17, 2009)

The two Ricos I have forthcoming. Besides that, I'd love a korina Parker Fly or a PRS Custom 24 7-string with the most absurd cognac quilt ever witnessed.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 17, 2009)

An RGA7 flame maple neckthru, ebony, stainless stell frets, offset dot inlays 12th and 24th 
Hufschmid 
KXK
Blackmachine
oh THAT ONE IBANEZ THAT TOSIN from animals as leaders is playing on his myspace ......wow


----------



## liamh (Apr 17, 2009)

Whack another string on this:
Vai.com > The Machines > Steve's Guitars > Ibanez Custom ("Red Lace")


----------



## Choop (Apr 17, 2009)

Probably a carvin dc727 in all of my specs a'course . Nothing too crazy though, honestly I like a pretty finish or top, and more modest cosmetic features and layout.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 17, 2009)

My dream for a while...

Something similar to Ibanez S or Caparison TAT shape
4/3 headstock w/ planet waves locking tuners
Mahogany body/swamp ash top with trans white finish
Ebony fretboard with slight scalloping, minimal or no inlays (maybe some design at 12th fret)
26.5" or 27" scale
27 jumbo SS frets
5 piece rock maple-mahogany or maple-walnut neck
Wizard II or Parker Fly profile, tung oil or tru-oil neck
Black binding around body and headstock
OFR 7 with piezo saddles, Variax system
Lundgren M7 in the bridge (white pickup, black pickup ring), neck pickup is a question mark...
Volume knob w/ push-pull for coil tapping
Magnetic/variax/blend switch
Variax "channel" switch.
All black hardware/knobs.


Of course I don't know if a Variax system works with 7 strings, but it would be neat. Otherwise I'd settle for regular piezo.


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 17, 2009)

My dream 7 would be with E.S.P=
V shaped alder,5 pcs neck thru maple/ebony
Blank Ebony f/board,Gotoh Magnum Lock,
Blackouts p/ups,OFR,27 frets,scalloped from 20th to 27th
25.5 scale.. If I have the money I'll definately order this!!!


----------



## Bobby (Apr 17, 2009)

liamh said:


> Whack another string on this:
> Vai.com > The Machines > Steve's Guitars > Ibanez Custom ("Red Lace")



Very nice choice!


----------



## AeonSolus (Apr 17, 2009)

A Hufschmid Blackdroid 7


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 27, 2009)

My Dream 7 would be a custom Hufschmid. Basically, a bastard child of a Fireman and a Blackdroid.

So this body shape,






Mixed with this;





Anyone good at Photoshop wanna give it a shot? I'd love to see it!


----------



## yingmin (Apr 27, 2009)

Parker Fly Mojo with a quilted maple top in charcoal grey


----------



## zakattak192 (May 10, 2009)

7 string Ibanez Destroyer II, 25.5" scale, EMG 707s, V neck profile, OFR

basically thats it.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> gah fuck I posted the wrong one,
> 
> this is the one I meant to post, an Ibanez RG8427:



Oh hello! 

Yeah, that would do for a non-custom madly over-exuberant 7er....if I had complete leeway in what I wanted however it would be: 

7 String (any competant luthier will do - Doberman, KxK, Hufschmid, Elysian etc) 
Sky-guitar style mahogany body
H-H configuration
36 Frets (scalloped throughout, a la the Sky guitar)
Ebony Finger board
5-piece maple neck (neck through) 
Abalone dot inlays
Reversed headstock
AAA Grade Maple body and headstock caps
Gotoh Machineheads (black) 
Ibanez Pro Edge bridge (black)
Brass nut
Black burst finish
BKP Painkiller 7 calibrated set 
"Fat Head" brass head plate
Single volume control - anodised black strat-style knob with abalone inlays
Stainless steel frets
Cornell Mid-boost preamp circuit


----------



## jackson man (May 10, 2009)

Mine would have to be a Jackson, 27" scale length, 27 frets angled at the end (caparison horus/ Jackson falcon style) maple Neck through mahogany body, ebony or maple board, recessed floyd rose, reverse head stock, reverse sharkfin inlays, single spaced hum in neck angled to match fretboard and a body mount hum in bridge, white in colour, strat style body with extended cutaways for upper fret access.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 10, 2009)

Multiscale 30" - 27" (or something like that) fully scalloped wiz 1 style neck with 24 frets. Bolt on.

ibanez SR series bass style body (would be the closest to what I'm picturing)

Think I would like that strandberg fixed bridge I found today! Seems pretty badass.

Not extremely peticular about woods would probably talk with whoever was making it about it xD

Pups probably Q-tuner neck and would have to find the right BKP for me for the bridge.

only controls would be 2 on-off minswitch's for the pups setup so if I slap them both one way one turns on and one turns off and vice versa. And That'd be located right above the neck pup.

Think that prettymuch covers it


----------



## jymellis (May 11, 2009)

hufschmid baritone 7 or an iby green dot uni.


----------



## hypermagic (May 11, 2009)

Blackmachine B7


----------



## Varcolac (May 11, 2009)

Walnut-bodied Monson Wizard, neck-thru, with one Lundgren M7 in the bridge and a Floyd Rose trem. Vitruvian Man inlay at the 12th fret, dots on the side of the fingerboard. Natural finish, because a hideously angular guitar showing the wood-grain is much more "metal" than a hundred black superstrats. One volume knob. I don't need no tone control!

Now, all I need is six months and two thousand dollars...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 11, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Oh hello!
> 
> Yeah, that would do for a non-custom madly over-exuberant 7er....if I had complete leeway in what I wanted however it would be:
> 
> ...



yeah nice isn't it? 

don't ask for much do you? 

I'm joking obviously, as a guitarist I know that custom guitars must fit exact specifications


----------



## sheener19 (May 11, 2009)

This:

Sorta Like a JP7 BFR If Me and & Ibanez had a chance to "Improve" (in my humble opinion) on it.


----------



## Andrew (May 11, 2009)

^^ what is that?


----------



## blister7321 (May 11, 2009)

a moded uvbk blak & green loose mid pickup and make it a neck thru = perfect 7


----------



## HaGGuS (May 11, 2009)

A Sherman 7, an Oni 8 and another KxK.


----------



## renzoip (May 12, 2009)

My current 7 is pretty close to my dream 7 wich would be a Carvin DC747 with an OFR, a set of Dimarzios/BKP and a deeper cutaway.


----------



## Cadavuh (May 12, 2009)

A TIL custom . Hope he returns soon!


----------



## Daemoniac (May 12, 2009)

Also add an electric purple Leviathan 8 string


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 12, 2009)

Dean Vendetta 1.7


----------



## sheener19 (May 12, 2009)

Andrew said:


> ^^ what is that?



Thats my photoshopped plans for the custom Ibanez that I'm hoping to have made.


----------



## Anton (May 12, 2009)

I want an Ibanez RG 7CST, also I would live an 24 fret S 7 model...


----------



## TomParenteau (May 12, 2009)

Jackson "double V" Vinnie Vincent body, Warmoth 25.5" 7-string neck, Sustainiac, Floyd.


----------



## auxioluck (May 12, 2009)

An RGA 7 string in a black mirror finish, pearl binding, a set of BKP Painkillers, offset dot inlays, reverse headstock with matching finish, original Wizard profile neck with Jumbo SS frets, and and ebony board. 5 piece maple/purpleheart neck.


----------



## laurent (Jun 12, 2009)

sheener19 said:


> This:
> 
> Sorta Like a JP7 BFR If Me and & Ibanez had a chance to "Improve" (in my humble opinion) on it.


 
Yeeesss, i like this model, perhap's this project will be realistic.

I'm working on my own project. It's a 540PII model for basic but in 7 string with many modifications.






After other modifications, this model is more classious !!






more info on 
Projet "7"540 PII style - 7strings 540 PII project


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Jun 12, 2009)

I already have it...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 12, 2009)

some day... some day.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

Herb Dorklift said:


> I already have it...



I dig the penguins.


----------



## RG7 (Jun 12, 2009)

ibanez 7321


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 12, 2009)

RG7 said:


> ibanez 7321





Oh and this, add a string for my dream:






It's a close competition between that and a Hufschmid made Blackdroid 7, with the Fireman body shape.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 13, 2009)

My S7420FMTW but with a Lo-Pro or preferably a fixed bridge. I also feel like it needs a bit more mass in the body sometimes, especially as it's neck heavy. Perhaps if they made them with a flat back like the SA series...


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jun 13, 2009)

A Rico Jr. VIP 7-string

something like this:


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 13, 2009)

I got really close with this one:





Most of the things I'd improve with it are small and relatively superficial. Can't think of any big issues with it at all.


----------



## sheener19 (Jun 14, 2009)

laurent said:


> Yeeesss, i like this model, perhap's this project will be realistic.



Already underway.

Here's the thread about it:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/86380-just-ordered-my-custom-rga7.html


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 14, 2009)

27" scale 
Figured walnut top
Quilted Maple fretboard
Swamp Ash Body
Wizard Neck
20" radius
dunlop 6000 fretwire 
24 frets
fixed bridge
DC727
Nailbomb bridge
Coldsweat neck


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2009)

^When you get it, you can send me your Agile and that will alleviate your problem.


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Jun 14, 2009)

Jackson kelly (older Japanese pro specs)
Mahogany body 
Neck-thru (satin neck)
Ebony fb/ pearl sharkfins
Duncan classic Livewires (though they don't exist for 7's)
One vol.
Lo profile style floyd
80's Fire Crackle finish


----------



## kherman (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't have a dream 7!

Rob_l stole them all already!


----------



## rob_l (Jun 14, 2009)

^ LOL!  

But yeah, I got my "dream" 7-banger a couple weeks ago - Carvin UBER-Elite .... 15pc construction. 

Pics. Because, well, because I cant resist ... lol 

--- A GALLERY OF MORE Carvin PICS ---















And after they fitted the birdseye truss cover. 






And - Thought Id upload pics of the split/rough-matched log I picked for this one... Mark is a pure saint amongst men! As I mentioned - In this pic the wood was not treated with anything. Just wiped with denatured alcohol to show the figure. And WOW was I knocked out!!


----------



## Sir Euric (Jun 14, 2009)

Mine would be this





But with these specs:
Neck thru
Mahogany body wings
3 piece maple neck
24 frets
25.5" scale
Kahler 2217 bridge
Black hardware
Ebony fb
natural satin finish neck
Not sure yet on a paint job though


----------



## Rabsa (Jun 15, 2009)

http://muusikoiden.net/dyn/tori/328787.jpg


Little GAS! That Ibanez LACS is before belong to Sonata Arctica's former guitars Jani Liimatainen. Now it's on sale with picture's Mesa DR half stack for 3050 euros, wich is about 4271 dollars


----------



## Looneygah1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Honestly if I had to choose a dream guitar I would definately say that I want a custom Black Machine 7 but sadly I don't know if they make 7's but Black Machines are DOPE! If you havent heard of them google it right now i command you! =)


----------



## Rabsa (Jun 15, 2009)

Rabsa said:


> http://muusikoiden.net/dyn/tori/328787.jpg
> 
> 
> Little GAS! That Ibanez LACS is before belong to Sonata Arctica's former guitars Jani Liimatainen. Now it's on sale with picture's Mesa DR half stack for 3050 euros, wich is about 4271 dollars



Oh my fucking good. I just booked that Ibanez.


----------



## Zeromancer (Jun 15, 2009)

Looneygah1 said:


> Honestly if I had to choose a dream guitar I would definately say that I want a custom Black Machine 7 but sadly I don't know if they make 7's but Black Machines are DOPE! If you havent heard of them google it right now i command you! =)



Im pretty sure BM makes both 7 and 8-string guitars, but the wait time for one is long :-/


----------



## Rabsa (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought it... I fucking bought it... HELL YEAH!


----------



## Seebu (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome, be sure to post tons of pics when you get it!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 15, 2009)

this:




with 27 frets, fret markers, and a hardtail in silverburst


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 15, 2009)

My dream7?

A Sherman, of course... 

24" > 27" multi-scale, with horizontal 12th fret
22 extra huge frets
superstrat body - mahogany, with high grade quilted maple top
maple neck with ebony stripe - thick back profile
purple dye finish with black burst
ebony fretboard
high gloss clear-coat finish
BK CS neck/PK bridge


----------



## liamh (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd like an 8 string oil drum guitar with a rust finish


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> this:





i'm in the process of having mine built now. 5 piece maple/wenge neck thru iceman 7. classic iceman headstock, OFR-7 (or lo-pro... haven't decided yet), dimarzio blaze/duncan jazz. ebony board. 6100 stainless steel frets and uhh... i think that's it...? maybe a piezo but i dunno.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Jun 15, 2009)

Rabsa said:


> I bought it... I fucking bought it... HELL YEAH!


 







Rick said:


> I dig the penguins.


 
The penguins are my babies! Howard and Joe


----------



## svart (Jun 15, 2009)

basically this in a sevenstring version equipped with an EMG


----------



## DeathAlex (Aug 4, 2009)

My dream guitar is a Gibson 7 String Explorer
http://img35.yfrog.com/img35/6134/poj.jpg


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 4, 2009)

esp or jackson rev hs mahogany neck thru mahogany body ebony fb red w black bevels or green w black emg 707(b) and 60-7 n


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 4, 2009)

27'' scale K7bg, but neck thru and with maple freatboard.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't think of anything I'd absolutely like, but if there's a shape that can be held and played comfortably in any position, then that would be it.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 4, 2009)

any of nikt's guitars


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 4, 2009)

looks somethig like:
(the green one it`s just a concept)


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 4, 2009)

I have an Ibbz Prestige RG 1527 ,amazing guitar but like all ibbz today it doesn't has ebony fingerboard with white binding and it has a black headstock that I hate.Headstocks to me have to match body finishing.

So my dream would be a custom ESP.
Please esp please gimme one,here in my country an ibbz prestige is about 2000 usd!
Yes 2000 usd!!!
And dollar here is twice its value !!!
So a custom esp is impossible to us !
So please help me,at the end you all are using wood from our forests bwahahahahaha


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 5, 2009)

quote: So please help me,at the end you all are using wood from our forests bwahahahahaha

thats rue!!they have to pay royalties to Brazil


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 5, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1606883 said:


> quote: So please help me,at the end you all are using wood from our forests bwahahahahaha
> 
> thats rue!!they have to pay royalties to Brazil


 
Not only to Brazil but to the whole world.Almost everybody who uses wood is destroying the amazon forest,the whole world will suffer.Thank god cause when we finally had killed all nature,we'll die too,at least we won't go to other planets and kill them to.
We're a virus,4 babies born every second !!!!
VIRUS


----------



## EliNoPants (Aug 5, 2009)

my current Schecter V-7FR Hellraiser, but with better access to the upper frets, and a slightly flatter back of the neck, and maybe another inch on the neck scale (so 27.5" i guess, or 28" it's all good after 27")...then add in a piezo and the SPC and EXG circuits, and we're talking about a pretty wide ranging instrument in terms of usefulness


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 5, 2009)

hahaha you`re crazy 8Fingers


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 5, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1606897 said:


> hahaha you`re crazy 8Fingers


 
I hope so cause normal people scare me,they're serial killers !
The crazier,weird a person is outside,the more his innerside is clean.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1606883 said:


> quote: So please help me,at the end you all are using wood from our forests bwahahahahaha
> 
> thats rue!!they have to pay royalties to Brazil



Lol, it's not their fault that our government lets our stuff be sold for cheap instead of encouraging us to use it, and preserving some of it too.

Back on topic:
V shaped guitar (kinda like the Ricco Jr Vixen but with a slightly different headstock)
Cedar Body
Flamed Koa top (matching headstock)
5 piece Maple/Mahog/Maple/Mahog/Maple neck (bolt on, but with a body/neck joint that feels just like a set neck, with rounded edges and so on)
Ebony Fretboard (no inlays, only green fluorescent side dots)
Trans green top, everything else gloss black except for the neck which won't be painted. Black binding on body and headstock

Hardware:
Planet Waves auto-trim tuners
Graphtech Tusq Nut
Original Floyd Rose equipped w/ Tremol-no & D-Tuna
Dome knobs
All solid black

Electronics:
2 Seymour Duncan Blackouts
3 way switch
Master vol, neck vol, master tone

by Dreamer Guitarworks - Brazil


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 5, 2009)

7StringedBeast said:


> Lol, it's not their fault that our government lets our stuff be sold for cheap instead of encouraging us to use it, and preserving some of it too.


 
Hey neighbour are u saying one mistake makes another one RIGHT ?
Nope ,both are wrong.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope. I am saying that our people is stupid enough to let us have the leaders we have.

Our people is stupid enough to prefer to pay a retarded amount for a "foreign" instrument made with "our" woods instead of buying something with similar (if not better) quality from the Brazilian luthiers. I am talking about custom stuff here, not production guitars.

Here's a good one, and that's the guy that is going to make my guitar. It will cost less than 50% of the price of a top notch imported brand and it's just better built than any ESP, Jackson, Ibanez, Schecter, Gibson or w/e that I've played so far. The pictures speak for themselves, this guitar was built in 1994 for Edu Ardanuy of Dr. Sin when they had an endorsement contract w/ Dreamer Guitarworks. The pics were taken less than a year ago I believe.

Celso Freire Luthier

Also worth mentioning Perfect Wood, this guy is incredible too. A perfectionist.

marcio636's photo from 8/1/08 - Fotolog


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 5, 2009)

That body with Q-tuners, 24 frets, ebony board, diff headstock, preferably natural with some crazy exotic wood with amazing figure.

And I would keep the scale on the original (30-27.5)


----------



## 8Fingers (Aug 5, 2009)

7StringedBeast said:


> Nope. I am saying that our people is stupid enough to let us have the leaders we have.
> 
> Our people is stupid enough to prefer to pay a retarded amount for a "foreign" instrument made with "our" woods instead of buying something with similar (if not better) quality from the Brazilian luthiers. I am talking about custom stuff here, not production guitars.


 
Agree but don't forget that brazilian guitars loose their retail price.I have some ibbz and esp guitars that I can make a really good money selling them.I'd only buy a brazilian luthier's guitar if I wanted it FOR LIFE.
But you know how our people suffer on politicians hands so it's better having a guitar that you could sell anytime you want than one ,wich was made for you,but NOT being able to sell it when you need to .


----------



## keeper006 (Aug 5, 2009)

This, but Left-handed...


----------



## yetti (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Riff Obsessed (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok here goes. I have a few other ideas (due to the lack of pointy 7's floating around) as well, but this is the one I want the most:

Rhoads V shaped body, Tasmanian Blackwood (which is pretty much Koa) and quilt maple top, greenburst finish and abalone binding.
Bolt-on maple neck with pao ferro fretboard, 24 frets, baseball bat type shape.
OFR bridge in chrome
Schaller/Gotoh tuners in chrome
2 passive humbucker pickups (bridge sorta like a Duncan Custom and the neck along the lines of a Jazz/Full Shred, or maybe some Bareknuckles that are similar), maybe with a coil tap on the neck, 2 volume, 2 tone, 3 way selector and chrome hardware with white pickup rings.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 7, 2009)

haven't finished shading the hardware on my mockup yet, but it would be this pretty much:






RGRTA7!
satin swamp ash body, 5 piece maple/walnut neck with macassar ebony fb
27" scale (although I was too lazy to composite a neck from an RGXL...)
offset inlay on 12th fret only
reverse headstock
cosmo black hardware
BKPs
whatever bridge that comes on RGAs, as a 7 string version (they're comfy!)


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 7, 2009)

it'd be a carvin DC747 with these specs:

Body: Koa w/ quilt maple top
Finish: Dragonburst
neck: 3 peice maple 27" scale


Pups: Q-Tuner Hi-Z (n) something (b), dimarzio breed single (m)
Electronics: master tone and volume, phase and coil splitter switches
Bridge: LFR w/ piezo
stereo outputs (pickups and piezo)
inline headstock w/ matching quilt DB finish
no inlays only side dots


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 7, 2009)

as far as production guitars go, i would gladly give up a nut to have an immaculate Ibanez UVMC, one of the original ones with the ATD swirl. heaven!


----------



## auxioluck (Aug 7, 2009)

An RG7620 with:

Maple fretboard
Offset dots
Lime green paint w/blackburst edges
BKP Nailbombs
JEM input Jack
Reverse Headstock
5 piece maple neck w/ 2 purpleheart stripes.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

PRS Custom 24 7-string- Blue flametop, tremolo, bird inlays, natural wood binding, and maybe some BKPs
Something like this...


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 7, 2009)

7-string Iceman in white with a good set of di'marzio pickups and killswitches


----------



## danenachtrieb (Aug 7, 2009)

natural finish neck thru ESP custom baritone 7 with sperzel locking tuners, actual floyd rose, emg 81-7 in the bridge and an emg 707tw in the neck. string thru and reverse headstock. no inlays at all. oh and ebony fretboard!


----------



## Foe (Aug 8, 2009)

Washburn USA WM526 in a USA WM52*7* version would be enough for me...


----------



## Fzau (Aug 8, 2009)

Probably an ESP Horizon 7 Baritone model with the following specs:
- Ash body
- Wenge/Walnut or Maple 27" neck (neck-through of course)
- Macassar ebony fretboard w. MOP vine-inlays or whatever
- OFR with Tremel-no and piëzo
- Ash veneer headstock
- Satin white finish with the ability to see the woodgrain (similar too a Loomis sig or a limited edition Ibanez RG6 from last year)
- Black binding on the body and headstock
- White binding on the neck
- Splittable Seymour Duncan Blackouts..
- Satin neck w. two purpleheart stripes
- Reverse headstock
I would seriously jizz my pants for that


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 8, 2009)

...or this which I made with my horrible photoshop skills....



[/IMG]


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## CentaurPorn (Aug 9, 2009)

In the next year or so I plan on Giving Mr. Sherman a deposit on my dream 7.

I am pretty much going for a 7 string Flame top soloist. OFR, BKP's, Faux Binding with this finish.


----------



## op1e (Aug 10, 2009)

A real 7 string Strat. With a big ass Hendrix style headstock, 7 string version of SRV's "Tex-Mex" pickups. Sperzels and a needle bearing roller nut. The End.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 10, 2009)

I just found this guitar on the Elderly Instruments website. They are currently still waiting on it, but its a PRS Private Stock 7-string that may be my new dream guitar...


Elderly Instruments said:


> *PRS PRIVATE STOCK CUSTOM 24 7-STRING, CHARCOAL TOP / PEARL WHITE BACK FINISH WITH CASE* Solid South American mahogany back, Private Stock grade chevron flamed maple top, Indian rosewood neck w/24 fret ebony fingerboard (11.5" radius), 7-in-line reversed headstock, white gold 2008 bird inlays (outlines!), ebony headstock veneer w/white gold PRS signature, PRS 7-string tremolo & Phase II locking tuners w/ebony buttons, Bare Knuckle "Nailbomb" 7-string pickups (un-covered w/black coils), volume & tone controls, 5-way rotary switch, nickel hardware, ME charcoal colored top w/natural maple edging & pearl white back, gloss finish.


PRS 7-string, with BKP's and a reverse in-line headstock.. Yes Please!


----------



## WrathOfGirth (Aug 10, 2009)

Rusty Cooley Signiture
I haven't played it or anything like that, don't even know that much about it

But fuckaluckadingdong what a nice looking guitar =P


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 10, 2009)

if i had just 10 seconds to decide what my dream 6 or 7 string guitar would be and then i would get...id shure be shit out of luck.

there are just too many beautiful guitars out there! 


peace


----------



## Geysd (Jan 7, 2010)

How did you get pics like that?



FortePenance said:


>


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 7, 2010)

a 7 string blueburst caprice S

sexy guitar indeed

AAAAAAAAAAND

my roter custom i have waiting in the wings


----------



## redlol (Jan 7, 2010)

this- Ernie Ball/Music Man 2009 BALL FAMILY RESERVE John Petrucci-7 Dargie Delight 2 Ebony board L02361 Left Handed 7-String Electric Guitar


*DROOL*


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, without spending bank, any of these should do...

1. Loomis with an Ebony No Inlay board, 5pc [3]Wenge [2]Maple neck. Schecter already uses Wenge on a Riot 5 Bass and everything else they already use too. OFR, but the Low Profile model. BKP Pain Killers.

2. Above in a Devil Custom body shape.

3. Above in a V shape.

or

Above from Carvin if they would offer Wenge and Pick-Up options with an extra charge and a week or so added to the build time so they don't have to stock the p-u's, they can wholesale with on demand ordering quick enough for me if they can coordinate such a rather ez thing. 26.5-27.5 scale neck option. DC727 or better yet an X220C or Ultra VC 7 string.
Never happen though I'm told. Especially the baritone scale. Their loss and ours too.

And Satin finish only because gloss sux.


----------



## x3030150hates (Jan 8, 2010)

An neck-through ESP explorer.
All black
Reverse headstock
It would have an EMG 81-7 in the bridge, and an EMG 707 in the neck.
Modded to 18v.
24 frets
locking nut
A Khaler fine tuning tail piece


----------



## davidian29 (Jan 8, 2010)

Custom Jackson 7 string

- Soloist body archtop

-No inlay 24 fret ebony fretboard

-super cutaway(like the rusty cooley sig) neck pickup would be slanted the same as that one too

-Alder body, neck through maple neck, Natural or an obnoxious green color haha.

-Reverse headstock, PROPORTIANATE logo and headstock..

-OFR, as for pickups not too sure yet, black hardware


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 8, 2010)

I already own my dream 7, but if I _had_ to, I'd get a Blackmachine


----------



## Geysd (Jan 10, 2010)

#1:
Ibanez LACS RG-7
Mahagony Body
Maple Neck
Reversed Headstock
Ebony Fretboard (24 frets), no inlays
black finish, white bindings
custom schaller bridge fixed black
custom schaller tuners black
1 humbucker bridge position (a white DiMarzio D Activator)
and a piezo
1 volume control
1 switch between the magnetic and the piezo

would nearly look like that one:






#2:

This one, a bit modded:


----------

